# Deer lease available!!!



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Have 3 spots opening up last minute. Lease is in Rocksprings. 3700 acres. Whitetail, axis, fallow, auodad. All feeders have pens around them, so not many hogs at all. Nice big house with all the amenities. Also has RV hookups if you prefer that. 10 miles west of Rocksprings. Very nice lease and good group of guys. Cost is $3500. I'm pretty sure the guys will want to sell their stands/feeders as well if you're interested. Will be there next weekend if anyone wants to see it. Family friendly lease. Not looking for some young kids to come shoot up everything. Can take 1buck, 1 cull, 1 doe, and exotic.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Guess everyone already has their spots this year! There's usually a few who need something last minute. This is a great lease if you're still looking.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm a poor man so I'm out but pretty sure your limits are the issue.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

is it where the fire was?


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> I'm a poor man so I'm out but pretty sure your limits are the issue.


Pretty standard on every lease I've seen. What's wrong with the limits? Don't know many leases that want you taking more than 1 buck. You also get all the varmints/critters you want, just figured everyone would assume that.



kweber said:


> is it where the fire was?


Was not in the fire area.


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Will you please send me some more details? Bow friendly? Community blinds or not? How many hunters? Type of cover? Exotics are abundant? Thanks!


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Aggie_bowtech said:


> Will you please send me some more details? Bow friendly? Community blinds or not? How many hunters? Type of cover? Exotics are abundant? Thanks!


It is bow friendly, you'll just have to setup your bow blind. Hunt your own spot, just need permission to hunt someone else's if you want. 10 hunters. We have 3 or 4 "feed only" pens that aren't hunted. Plenty of exotics. Shot 2 axis couple weekends ago. Lot of fallow and auodad (auodad only seem to be in one area of ranch though). Cover is typical Rocksprings area, lots of trees and some good open spaces. Nice roads to each stand, don't need atv.


----------



## Smackdown (Aug 19, 2015)

I am interested could you please call me or PM me I would like more details


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for posting, it sounds like a nice place. If you don't fill the spots and still need to supplement some income for the ranch I would be interested in leasing April-August for exotics only. If something like that becomes available this summer please get back with me. Good luck this season....Walker


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Spots filled.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

One guy didn't come through with the money, so still have a spot if anyone is interested (2 spots if needed).


----------



## Mad Cat (Mar 20, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Mad Cat (Mar 20, 2012)

*Still Available???*

Seeing if you still have opening?


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Is that $3500 per spot? Sorry, never leased.

Would the non whitetail time be open for exotics?


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Lookinâ€™ for Spots 2018*

Came across this old thread and wondered if yall have open spots for 2018. Would need at least 2. Very familiar with the area and have 40 yrs experiance. Thanks and look forward to hearing from you.
[email protected]
512-497-7895


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> Came across this old thread and wondered if yall have open spots for 2018. Would need at least 2. Very familiar with the area and have 40 yrs experiance. Thanks and look forward to hearing from you.
> [email protected]
> 512-497-7895


All filled at the moment.


----------



## kr131380 (Jul 12, 2014)

interested


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I live in cypress too let me know if you have any spots this season.


----------

